# Bacon Explosion



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Have any of you guys tried this thing. If you have not you really should, it will change your life.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Tried what?


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry. The Bacon Explosion. It is Sausage wrapped in Bacon and then grilled. Seasoned with BBQ rub and BBQ sauce. It is some good stuff.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Hot dang, something new for hunt'n camp this year!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

THIS :shock:

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

FROGGER said:


> THIS :shock:
> 
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html


That will fit in with our "feast of the beast" at hunt'n camp.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang I just simultaneously had a heart attack and drooled on my desk, very messy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had that recipe printed out for a couple weeks now, but I haven't gotten around to making it. If any of you do try it before I do, tell us all about it!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They forgot one ingredient to have on hand


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> They forgot one ingredient to have on hand


Worth it...


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it worth this?

[youtube:4nv25rl5]http://www.youtube.com/v/HW-6SlIako0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:4nv25rl5]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Is it worth this?


HEY !!! Don't show stuff like that when we're eat'in !! /**|**\ /**|**\

I love bacon.....I cook it real slow, drain the grease, cook some more, drain the grease, cook some more, all at low heat. And the smell !! Mmmmmm................just like I'm camping...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Is it worth this?
> 
> [youtube:lytybowb]http://www.youtube.com/v/HW-6SlIako0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:lytybowb]


YeSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

It is well worth it. It will change your life. We made one at work yesterday but this time we used side pork instead of the thin bacon you buy at the store. All I can say is WOW it is beautiful.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy Heart attack!!!!!!

If you had 5 or six guys and this was a side dish to some crispy hashbrowns, and some eggs, It might not be that bad. (minus the BBQ sauce). BUt anything more than a side portion might have me calling Huge29 with his special little gadget.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> ...and this was a side dish to some crispy hashbrowns, and some eggs, It might not be that bad.


What? :shock: 

How are adding those things any better. Eggs? Hashbrowns? We're talking heart attack layered upon heart attack here. There's enough cholesterol and saturated fat in all those things to clog not only every artery in a guy's body but his large intestine as well. Maybe downing a few bites with a Liquid Draino chaser, would make it okay.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to try it. It is in the oven right now. If I don't show up on Monday, you'll know why.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I had to try it. It is in the oven right now. If I don't show up on Monday, you'll know why.


Been an hour and a half, should we call 911 yet?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its fine. I'll be OK. I gotta say - the explosion looks impressive when it is made. But it actually doesn't taste all that great. It was OK once. But I won't be making it again. Food that greasy should never leave the state fair grounds. 

But get this. I added up all the calories for it. As we prepared the portions tonight, I sliced the roll into 12 slices. One slice on a pillsbury biscuit is the same calories as a McDonalds double cheese burger, and less than a Big Mac. A Big Mac value meal with the fries and coke has about 3x more calories than a bacon explosion on a biscuit. So there it is.

Fun to do once but I won't do it again.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

I got the recipe in an e-mail and forwarded it to my wife, and said that she should try to get her dad to make if for dinner at our next family sunday dinner. her dad is pretty good with the grill and smoker, so i figured there was actually a chance... well, on Easter, i experienced the Bacon Explosion for myself...... Spectacular! I thought it would maybe be too much pig, after my first bite, i quickly slapped myself for ever letting such a pitiful thought enter my head. It was simply amazing.


----------

